# Availability of the B&Q HVLP Sprayer



## PaulH (9 Mar 2007)

Does anyone know if the B&Q HVLP sprayer is still available (see here)? The reason I ask is that I've tried several B&Q warehouse stores in Northern Ireland and none of them can find anything similar. (They did indicate that they used to stock them....)

Thanks,
Paul.


----------



## Philly (9 Mar 2007)

Paul
They still sell them at my local B+Q Warehouse (although with a different box to my old one). Branch is Poole, Dorset if that helps.
Cheers
Philly


----------



## PaulH (9 Mar 2007)

Philly,

I don't suppose you have the "new" model number or anything else that I could quote to local B&Q staff to see if they can find it on their computer system?

Thanks,
Paul.


----------



## Philly (9 Mar 2007)

No but will have a look next time I'm down there.
Cheers
Phil


----------



## Freetochat (10 Mar 2007)

This may be a little off topic, but does anyone know of a book to guide a complete virgin sprayer?


----------



## Martin (10 Mar 2007)

PaulH":2a8wlkc0 said:


> Philly,
> 
> I don't suppose you have the "new" model number or anything else that I could quote to local B&Q staff to see if they can find it on their computer system?
> 
> ...



Hi Paul,

I picked one of these up today from a B&Q Warehouse in Farnborough (as part of my continuing saga to match a finish on some kitchen doors - see https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=15302 - I'm convinced that the finish is sprayed on...)

Anyway, it's the "Performance Power HVLP Paint Kit", NLE550HVLP @ £49.98. It's identical to the one that Philly reviewed apart from the colour of the box (white instead of red).

The Farnborough branch had 3 on the shelf (and I had the added bonus of using one of their new self service check-outs - abit like what you get at checkins these days at airports - abit weird but it saved me queueing).

Cheers,
Martin.

EDIT: The barcode number (which might be more useful) is 0326 5673


----------



## PaulH (10 Mar 2007)

Martin,

Thanks for that - hopefully the bar code will do the trick!

Regards,
Paul.


----------



## Martin (11 Mar 2007)

Freetochat":3ovy7i97 said:


> This may be a little off topic, but does anyone know of a book to guide a complete virgin sprayer?



I don't have any books on the subject, but found this after a quick google. Seems to be just the ticket for someone completely new to it like me.


----------



## Freetochat (11 Mar 2007)

Martin":36tvxs41 said:


> Freetochat":36tvxs41 said:
> 
> 
> > This may be a little off topic, but does anyone know of a book to guide a complete virgin sprayer?
> ...



Thanks for the link.


----------



## stix (12 Mar 2007)

I went to my local B&Q today to pick one of these up and the shelf with the barcode on was empty. I asked about getting one in and they told me that have discontinued this item.

There is the odd one in stock here and there and B&Q were quite helpful in tracking one down at a store 15 miles away, which I promptly drove to to buy the last one  


Steve


----------



## PaulH (12 Mar 2007)

Stix,

I got the same response from my local B&Q when I visited today with the bar code. Apparently there aren't any left in Northern Ireland, but I might try another store just in case....

Paul.


----------



## George_N (14 Mar 2007)

I bought one of these before Christmas (B&Q Warehouse, Edinburgh), but the last time I was in the shelves were clear. Pity they are discontinuing it as it is a great piece of kit for the money.


----------



## tiler99 (22 Mar 2007)

Just obtained the last one from the Stourbridge branch.


----------

